# Weaving- Overshot



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I am learning overshot. Here is a close up of the pattern. 2 repeats make a nice size coaster. This is my practice piece. I will be making a table runner for my DIL. LeClerc Dorothy table loom.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely pattern! You're doing beautiful work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

So lovely. You are inspiring me to take aclass. I have never done overshot.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What a lovely pattern. What colors are you using for the table runner?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is wonderful. The pattern is lovely. We want to see the table runner you make start to finish.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That was one of my Mom's favorites. Am looking forward to trying it. I like your pattern sample. Does it have a specific name?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

That is wonderful. I really need to learn how to weave.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love that! Another technique to challenge me!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

wordancer said:


> What a lovely pattern. What colors are you using for the table runner?


Same colors. I wanted to see if there was enough difference in weight for contrast. Had planned to use same cotton that is recommended gor knitted knockers, but it was a bit heavy for pattern. Went down to size 10 crochet cotton for black and I can't remember weight ofmaroon yarn. It is cotton. I'm out of town for a few days but will try to remember to send details when I get home.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> That was one of my Mom's favorites. Am looking forward to trying it. I like your pattern sample. Does it have a specific name?


It does have a name but I am out of town right now and can't remember. Maybe"Annabelle". I'll try to remember to let you know when I get home.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Love overshot - beautiful job!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love overshot. The red in black really pops and should make a very pretty runner.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

This pattern is lovely and the strong colour contrast shows it to advantage.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is exquisite! I can't even imagine how you do this!

I took a weaving class many years ago on a table loom, and we never learned to do anything like you've been doing!

Hazel


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

